

Widespread Google packet loss observed today - shimon
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=18064

======
silentOpen
I understand Twitter now. It's really dumb in a lot of ways and everything it
does could be done without the poorly-built centrally-controlled Twitter (tm)
service.

Here's the power: Google and ATT both addressed the problems and did so
succinctly, quickly, in the same place, and in an easy-to-understand manner.
Superb.

~~~
biohacker42
I still don't get twitter. But it seems like it's turning into something large
public entities _have to_ have a presence on. And the character limitation
keeps it from turning to a complicated public image/branding/market problem
which could keep companies from participating.

But I'm still not sure what the value for John Q. Public is in twittering or
tweeting or whatever.

------
dragonquest
Looking at the last update, I always chuckle when a tweet notifies about
something being offline. Gets kinda ironic :)

------
senthil_rajasek
Apps Status Dashboard has some info
<http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm:0/di:8/do:1/ddo:1>

------
zandorg
Funny coincidence, because I was setting up a wireless network card and kept
pinging Google to test it and it dropped out a lot!

Damn you, Google ping!

------
tokenadult
The submitted article suggests the failure is an AT&T failure.

------
andrewbadera
Apparently those poor packets were on a slow boat from China:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/this-is-your-pilot-
sp...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/this-is-your-pilot-speaking-now-
about.html)

